# Storebought milk ...



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

... tastes terrible once you've gotten used to the freshly-squeezed variety! Blargh. :yuck:

Please say a prayer to the deity of your choice that our cow is, in fact, pregnant!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

WG, I cannot drink 'store-bought' milk (unless it is chocolate). Part of growing up with un-homoginized, un-pasterurized milk, I guess!

Good luck with the cow! :thumb:


----------

